# Rooftop View



## boostinspiration (Sep 10, 2018)

A selfie from last year overlooking fog from a rooftop in Dubai.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 10, 2018)

Very good composition as selfies go. Did you get some great panoramas/landscapes too?


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 10, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very good composition as selfies go. Did you get some great panoramas/landscapes too?


I was wondering that myself.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boostinspiration (Sep 11, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very good composition as selfies go. Did you get some great panoramas/landscapes too?



Yes, here it is.
I have a small time lapse video too of Dubai Fog. Not sure if I can post a link to Vimeo video here?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 11, 2018)

Can't believe you didn't post that one before as well. Spectacular view. The colors are bright, very vivid and add loads to the scene. I like this one much!


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 11, 2018)

boostinspiration said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Very good composition as selfies go. Did you get some great panoramas/landscapes too?
> ...


Wow! City in the clouds.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boostinspiration (Sep 11, 2018)

Here's the time-lapse video titled "The Return of Fog"






I know am not good at music selection so just ignore that part


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 11, 2018)

very nice


----------



## CherylL (Sep 12, 2018)

Great job on the time-lapse.  The music was a perfect fit.


----------



## boostinspiration (Sep 17, 2018)

wannabe photographer said:


> very nice


Thank you!


----------



## boostinspiration (Sep 17, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Great job on the time-lapse.  The music was a perfect fit.


Appreciate


----------



## BrentC (Sep 17, 2018)

Very cool!  Very surreal.  Great job on the time-lapse, music included.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 18, 2018)

Beautiful job on both the photos and the video. Very surreal feel to it.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 19, 2018)

That’s so cool. What were the flashes of light in the night scene?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice one!


----------

